# African Mahogany - Stain technique



## Nollie (Oct 9, 2010)

I am working in the G & G style and working with African Mahogany (khaya nyasica). I did a lot of research on staining the wood to a exceptable " G & G " coulor. I finaly used Potasium dicromate to stain some sample peaces. The problem was that the coulor came out sortoff purple red and not rusty red as was described in the article in Robert Lang's book. I believe that you folks in the US get Khaya ivorencis. Maybe there is difference in the tannins in the two different mahoganys. Did stain nyasica and wht did you use to get to a nice G&G coulor


----------



## Nollie (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry,

My last sentence should read " Did someone stain nyasica and what did you use to get to a nice " G&G " coulor


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

From the little (0.2 cents only) I know on Potasium dicromate.
David Marks is using Potasium dicromate to color Mahogany and Cherry, he brings the wood to life by adding a coat of oill. That's all I have for you on this Nollie I have never used it.


----------

